# Florida Licensing Requirements and such?



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is the link to Florida Department of Professional Regulation it will take you to the Electrical Contractors division. There you can download forms and applications. Also here is a link to Florida statues for Electrical Contractors. Don't forget about the Business and Law exam. Get ready to spend some money on books. I would not go into that test without them. Once you application is approved they will give you a list of books, you can get them from Tom Henery or Mike Holt.

You can also contact to contractor licensing division in your county, they may also offer the exam.


----------



## Faulty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for the reply.

Problem is... the requirements are high, 4 years or 6 years of apprenticeship with an EC. Ive been with this GC for a while like I said, but how do I take that into my advantage? I need to get licensed, weather its EC or ER doesnt matter. 
You can PM me with any thoughts.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish there was an easier way but there isn't. I know you don't want to here this but you have to do your time. Get your Journeyman's start there.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I know that Florida and South Carolina do not reciprocate. Does anyone know if there are exceptions? I have a SC. state masters and state contractor license. But have been considering a move to South Florida.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

You could go round about. Reciprocate to a state that recognizes GA or NC then on to FL.


----------



## alphanaes (Sep 18, 2008)

Can I find out from someone who recently took the journeyman's test in florida if they could have tabs in there book. How long was it. Anything they wish they had known more of going in. What was it like? What county? I heard some are easier to get through the loops of showing credentials than others. And last but not least, ios it true that you have to be locally licensed before you can get the statewide license


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a S.C. license also. After checking on this , I found out that the only way would be to test in G.A. , then recip to florida. Fl will not recip from another recip.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Faulty...not to be a spoilsport, but working for a general contractor doesn't qualify you to get an electrical contractors license. Neither does electronics school.

My suggestion is to learn the trade by electrical apprenticeship and employment by a licensed electrical contractor. You are nowhere near ready to be pulling permits and assuming liability for electrical work. You are going to be putting people and property at risk. 

Any contractor that lies about your hours required for licensure puts his own license in jeopardy.

I got my electrical contractors license the old fashioned way.....
I earned it!!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

alphanaes said:


> And last but not least, ios it true that you have to be locally licensed before you can get the statewide license


No. You can go straight to an EC license if you qualify.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

alphanaes said:


> Can I find out from someone who recently took the journeyman's test in florida if they could have tabs in there book. How long was it. Anything they wish they had known more of going in. What was it like? What county? I heard some are easier to get through the loops of showing credentials than others. And last but not least, ios it true that you have to be locally licensed before you can get the statewide license


Yes tabs are allowed as long as they are permanently affixed, also highilight is allowed.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Faulty said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Problem is... the requirements are high, 4 years or 6 years of apprenticeship with an EC.


Uh, yeah....there's a reason that the requirements are high. If you want to jump into a trade you're not qualified for, go be a painter. At least people won't die because of your lack of training.


//no disrespect to painters


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Faulty said:


> Hi,
> I have found requirements for state level exam's and requirements. I'm having difficulty finding information on requirements for becoming a Registered Electrician. My counties would be Palm Beach and Broward.
> Also looking for any exam's I would need to take if any.
> 
> ...


OK, to be registered you have to pick a county, like Broward, that has journeyman test. To qualify you usually have to work in the trade for three years and be able to prove it with W-2s. 
After you take the exam, you will need to work in the trade for another two years as a journeyman to qualify for a masters license. I think you have to have seven years in the trade to take the Broward Masters exam. They could have changed the requirements by now.

Now that you have a masters license you can get insurance and register yourself with the State.
To sit for the EC exam you usually have to prove experience or education, pass an exam and then the fun begins to actually qualify a business.
Good Luck!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Faulty said:


> Hi,
> I have found requirements for state level exam's and requirements. I'm having difficulty finding information on requirements for becoming a Registered Electrician. My counties would be Palm Beach and Broward.
> Also looking for any exam's I would need to take if any.
> 
> ...


The Electrical Contractors Board is completely different from any other board. Don't expect anything outside of the letter of the law. They have an attorney as a clerk. They don't miss much and have truly "seen it all".
If you need to make a case for something or are in trouble, make sure you hire a lawyer. The proceedings are quite amusing and educational.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

If you read thru the disciplinary reports for ECLB, you will find the random offender who "fudged" his credentials a little bit.


----------

